# Lidded box



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2017)

My wife had been after me to turn some more lidded boxes, so I dutifully trotted off to the shop to indulge her. I tried to follow the 1/3 - 2/3 rule, but something went a little wonky and I would up putting a knob on top. That left the box out of balance, visually, so I added the burns for accent and the balance returned. 

I had mentioned this piece to @DKMD in an earlier post, so here it is.

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2017)

Downright snazzy! Think the knob is just fine. Chuck


----------



## Salt4wa (Oct 1, 2017)

Bee's Knees!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Looks good....


----------



## David Hill (Oct 1, 2017)

Like it!!
I tend to do knobs, keeping it integral to the piece.
Will do more finials since I found a local wood that’ll do fine— *Anaqua* ( Knockaway, Sandpaper tree)— white, close grained.


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 1, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing those finials, @David Hill I just tried one a little while ago and has to settle for something a little less than I was hoping for. But in my defense, I was turning it from an old walnut limb and apparently somebody shot a squirrel off that limb many years ago. I found several #6 shot embedded In it and the limb had grown over them. The consistency of the wood in that area was very shakey.


----------



## David Hill (Oct 2, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Looking forward to seeing those finials, @David Hill I just tried one a little while ago and has to settle for something a little less than I was hoping for. But in my defense, I was turning it from an old walnut limb and apparently somebody shot a squirrel off that limb many years ago. I found several #6 shot embedded In it and the limb had grown over them. The consistency of the wood in that area was very shakey.



Happy when the inclusion is just lead— tools don’t self destruct!
Have found—Arrowheads (metal and stone), rocks, nails , jacketed bullets, even concrete!


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2017)

This is one of my favorite pieces from SWAT this year. The guy that turned it happened to be standing there while I was admiring it and told me about it. Got into hollowing it out and came across the horseshoe. That had to be a heck of a surprise! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR (Oct 2, 2017)

Tony said:


> This is one of my favorite pieces from SWAT this year. The guy that turned it happened to be standing there while I was admiring it and told me about it. Got into hollowing it out and came across the horseshoe. That had to be a heck of a surprise! Tony
> 
> View attachment 135087


Might be a starter for an interesting thread on "Inside the wood finds". I've come across my share of barb wire and nails...but oddest was about a 1 inch tip off a pair of scissors. Scissors (decent ones) must have a pretty high hardness to them...my tools barely nicked it, but my tools nicked up pretty bad.


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow, @Tony ! Bet that jarred his wrist!!


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 2, 2017)

I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to run a metal detector or a stud finder over wood before we turn it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Gotta say he did a helluva job of preserving a very interesting conversation piece there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

